# [SOLVED] Help! iPhone stuck in app update fail!



## armpit44 (Mar 11, 2010)

My iMac is problematic and I can't even load iTunes, but an app update is perpetually attempting to update on my iPhone unplugged, at home and away, anywhere. It turns itself on and attempts to download this crap app, and fails. This drains the battery and I'm concerned that it's putting massive wear and tear on my iPhone (3.0).


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Help! iPhone stuck in app update fail!*

Have you put the iPhone into the mode where you can move icons around and then deleted the problem app by clicking on the little red 'x'? As soon as you do that, then restart the iPhone and it should stop doing it. If not, then you need to connect it to iTunes somewhere and sync it.


----------



## armpit44 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Help! iPhone stuck in app update fail!*

ITunes won't load on the desktop.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Help! iPhone stuck in app update fail!*

On any other computer?


----------



## armpit44 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Help! iPhone stuck in app update fail!*

I thought about that but wouldn't I have to authorize that Mac to access iTunes?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Help! iPhone stuck in app update fail!*

Just to sync the phone, no. Yes if you wanted to transfer purchases. Once you are done, you can deauthorize it from the store menu.


----------



## armpit44 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Help! iPhone stuck in app update fail!*

The problem was my iMac and i thought a clean re-install was my only choice but being willing to do that, I discovered that you can re-install 10.5.8 without loosing any of your other files, so that's what i did, then I backed up and restored my iPhone. So solved!
Thanks.


----------

